# part time job



## carrie21 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi, We are looking for people who are interested in a part time job assisting us in recording some sports programs from SBS and ESPN channel. Interested, kindly drop me a message and we can discuss further  Thanks, Carrie


----------



## divine (Sep 14, 2009)

could it be an on line job?


----------



## carrie21 (Jun 19, 2009)

hmm, nope it's not... it's to record directly from the tv using a dvd or vhs recorder... are you interested?


----------



## divine (Sep 14, 2009)

oh, I see. I'm in another country. That's why i ask if it's an online job. Thank you.


----------



## carrie21 (Jun 19, 2009)

no problem


----------



## jilldepp (Dec 14, 2009)

*part-time*

Hi carrie!

I'm in sydney atm looking for part-time. here's my mobile 0402017108


----------



## leogarabello (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Carrie21, I am interested in this job, but i WILL MOVE TO australia next March
Is there any problem with that, I`ll live in Sydney at the beginning...That job is there or not?

Thank you


----------



## carrie21 (Jun 19, 2009)

jilldepp said:


> Hi carrie!
> 
> I'm in sydney atm looking for part-time. here's my mobile 0402017108


Hi there, are u still interested as we are looking for people now... do drop me a message if you are 

cheers~~


----------



## carrie21 (Jun 19, 2009)

jilldepp said:


> Hi carrie!
> 
> I'm in sydney atm looking for part-time. here's my mobile 0402017108





leogarabello said:


> Hi Carrie21, I am interested in this job, but i WILL MOVE TO australia next March
> Is there any problem with that, I`ll live in Sydney at the beginning...That job is there or not?
> 
> Thank you


Hi there, are you still in australia now and is still keen on this job? Do drop me a message if you are 

cheers~`


----------



## leogarabello (Dec 19, 2009)

carrie21 said:


> Hi there, are you still in australia now and is still keen on this job? Do drop me a message if you are
> 
> cheers~`


Hi carrie21

I am here in Argentina yet, but next 10 march I move to Sydney. I will send you a message when I arrive on Australia.

mi email is _[email protected]_

thank you very much


----------



## tony sun (Apr 18, 2010)

hi, i'd like to get this job,i am in Sydney,plz contact me **deleted phone number**
please be advised as per forum rules, do not place personal phone numbers in posts for your own security


----------



## charlie (Apr 19, 2010)

hi *Carrie*,

Do you have also job such as photographer? Thanks


----------



## tony sun (Apr 18, 2010)

tony sun said:


> hi, i'd like to get this job,i am in Sydney,plz contact me **deleted phone number**
> please be advised as per forum rules, do not place personal phone numbers in posts for your own security


i can not post with email and telephone number


----------



## Therese (Feb 18, 2010)

So the job is to to record from the tv using a dvd or vhs recorder. Some sort of photography, am I right? A friend of mine, I guess, would be interested.. Is the job still available then?


----------



## leogarabello (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Carrie

Remember me?
Now I am living in Sydney and I am very interested in this job.
This work is still available?

I leave you my mobile number......deleted phone number

see you


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for your corporation. I’ll surely let you know later.


----------



## MYDATAGURU (May 24, 2010)

I have data entry work available


----------



## ritu (Feb 20, 2009)

MYDATAGURU said:


> I have data entry work available


I am interested your data entry and part time jobs.Please let me know now i am in Melbourne
Balaj


----------

